# snd-via82xxx mehrere sound quellen

## masterplan

hey ich hab nen prob, ich hab mit alsa meine via82xxx am laufen.

Doch wenn mehrere programme auf das device zugreifen wollen , oder wo ähnlich, 

kommt es zu einem audio stau und alles läuft hintereinander ab statt wie normalerweisse gleichzeitig!! weiss einer ne lösung?? oder hat jemand das selbe problem!!

----------

## Attila

 *masterplan wrote:*   

> hey ich hab nen prob, ich hab mit alsa meine via82xxx am laufen.
> 
> Doch wenn mehrere programme auf das device zugreifen wollen , oder wo ähnlich, 
> 
> kommt es zu einem audio stau und alles läuft hintereinander ab statt wie normalerweisse gleichzeitig!! weiss einer ne lösung?? oder hat jemand das selbe problem!!

 

Auf das Alsa-Device ? - Das gleiche "Problem" hab' ich auch gehabt, allerdings ist das "Problem" kein's ! Die via82xx können nunmal von hause aus nicht verschiedene Quellen mixen (ausser vieleicht CD & Wav oder so). Damit das funktioniert, brauchst du einen Sound-Server (z.B. aRTs) - und die Programme müssen aRTs auch unterstützen (tun sie eigentlich alle). Der Sound-Server stellt dann für jedes Programm ein eigenes Sound-Device zur verfügung und mixed die verschiedenen Sourcen dann zusammen und spielt sie über das Alsa-Device (oder auch ein anderes) ab !

  Atti

----------

## masterplan

weisst du den wie ich z.b dieses ARTS  konfigurieren muss, 

oder was ahst du alles unternommen um den soundserver am laufen zu haben??

----------

## Esmeralda

 *masterplan wrote:*   

> weisst du den wie ich z.b dieses ARTS  konfigurieren muss, 
> 
> oder was ahst du alles unternommen um den soundserver am laufen zu haben??

 

Hm, also bei mir lief aRTs "out of the box" problemlos. Nur mit XMMS hatte ich das Problem bis ich entdeckt haben, dass es ein XMMS-Output Plugin für aRTs gibt. Schreib doch mal genauer mit welchen Prgrammen du diese Probleme hast.

----------

## masterplan

Also eigentlich mit allen Programmen die ich so laufen hab.

Mein artsd soll anscheinend laufen, nur wenn ich in artscontol auf arts-status-ansicht gehe schreibt der mir sofort: "arts wurde echtzeitpriorität gestartet läuft allerdings  ohne dieses. ( ist artswrapper suid root ???)"

----------

## Loki|muh

also ich hab auch ne via mit alsa am laufen und die sounds laufen ohne probleme parallel ab.

Hab auch keinen zusätzlichen Sound-Daemon am laufen...

----------

## xi

das problem hab ich auch, allerdings noch nicht mit arts o.ä. getestet. mir wärs am liebsten wenn das auch ohne irgendwie möglich wäre.

----------

## xi

was ist für Nicht-Kde-Nutzer zu empfehlen ? Esound ?

----------

## xi

habe soeben alsa 0.9.2 emerged und es funzt ohne extra sound server.

UT spielt sich doch mit etwas trance gleich besser   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Basti_litho

könnte mir jemand erklären wie ihr das hinbekommen habt?

Ich hab leider nur ein /dev/dsp

Danke,

----------

## chr1z

würd mich auch mal interessieren

ich glaube aber das einige soundkarten das mixen direkt unterstützen und einige nicht.

----------

## Basti_litho

also, geht es,

hier mal die genauen Angaben:

Soundchip: ALC650 

Southbridge: 8235

Alsa : 0.9.2

geladene Module:

snd-pcm-oss            

snd-mixer-oss          

snd-seq-midi-event  

snd-seq                     

snd-via82xx            

snd-pcm                

snd-timer             

snd-ac97-codec         

snd-mpu401-uart         

snd-rawmidi            

snd-seq-device          

snd                    

snd-page-alloc 

und konnte ohne probleme 3 sachen gleichzeitig abspielen (alle auf /dev/dsp).

Konnte leider nicht rausfinden was wirklich notwendig ist um mehrere Sounds gleichzeitig abzuspielen (hatte jetzt auch keine zeit mehr  :Smile:  ).

Noch was interessantes in der via82xx.c gefunden:

```

Dec. 19, 2002        Takashi Iwai <tiwai@suse.de>

 *      - use the DSX channels for the first pcm playback.

 *        (on VIA8233, 8233C and 8235 only)

 *        this will allow you play simultaneously up to 4 streams.

```

MfG

Basti_litho

----------

